# whats wrong with ag products?



## cowboyjon (May 17, 2012)

reading through the forum ive noticed a lot of anti autoglym posts but nothing very specific, could someone maybe enlighten me please?

I have used ag srp for years and thought it was perfectly fine, but then i havent tried many other brands.

One thing i found handy was the product range itself was very easy to understand for a simpleton like myself!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Nothing is wrong with them  In my personal opinion SRP is still a favourite of mine. I think it's because better products can be had from detailing-specific companies for around the same price. I still use some of their stuff though


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nothing at all really, snob value and marketing makes people buy more expensive stuff.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ag products are reet.
I use quite a few.


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

I've had no problem with it, some fantastic products; the Fast Glass and Glass Polish are second to none in my opinion. I have noticed a slightly snobbish attitude towards anything that can be purchased from Halfords, rather than the 'Boutique' products from specialist sites.


----------



## cowboyjon (May 17, 2012)

fella i know has always insisted ag srp is far too abrasive


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

cowboyjon said:


> fella i know has always insisted ag srp is far too abrasive


Only if you pour some sand in the bottle and shake it up.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use some AG products and they do exactly what they were made for, and I agree about boutiqe names being favorite as I am guilty of that too.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

cowboyjon said:


> fella i know has always insisted ag srp is far too abrasive


 SRP is about as abrasive as butter with a few toast crumbs in it :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AG SRP + AG Fast Glass + AG Glass Polish + AG Interior Shampoo are great products. :thumb:


----------



## cowboyjon (May 17, 2012)

Tips said:


> AG SRP + AG Fast Glass + AG Glass Polish + AG Interior Shampoo are great products. :thumb:


yeah i have also used the glass products and couldnt fault them

dont understand this boutique snobbery you guys are talking about, surely the final result and price point are the only important factors?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

SRP abrasive? Thats another first.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

cowboyjon said:


> dont understand this boutique snobbery you guys are talking about, surely the final result and price point are the only important factors?


What people use is up to them,but if I can get a nice finish and not have to go "woohoo my wax costs £140" then its all good.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Nothing wrong with them but I've fallen for more 'upmarket' brands over the past few years.

Autoglym's HD wax was my first wax and got me into detailing. :thumb:


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

AG SRP may be abrasive if you use it without shampooing the car. The only AG product I dont use are the internal range. Purely as my FiL was in the leather trade for a life-time and I always have leather seats & trim. 

One of my Alfa Romeos manage a Concourse finish at a show in the 90's having used only AG products. No fancy microfibre either. Cotton, cheesecloth, leather and sponges.

Most ppl fail to use products correctly and give up instead of learning to adjust their technique.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Nothing at all wrong with AG products. In fact some are very highly rated by many on here. Just often you can get products that can do a "better" job, plus no matter what forum you go on you always get an element of brand snobbery and "the product I like is better than yours " as well to contend with (be it computers, cars, detailing, etc). Also many of the AG products talked about on here are aimed at the normal Joe Public rather than the trade or those that know more than the average consumer. AG also have a trade range which is widely used by dealerships etc - infact this was my first experience of car care and what I "blame" for my passion as I saw first hand the turnaround which could be made with the right products. At the end of the day stick with what you are happy with and try something else if you fancy!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Out of the AG products I have used, their wheel sealant was the only one I thought that could be better but it worked and was quick and easy to apply.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

cowboyjon said:


> I have used ag srp for years and thought it was perfectly fine, but then i havent tried many other brands.


Your Auto Glym SRP will still be perfectly fine.
What HAS changed, is that you have now joined Detailing World and the 'seed of doubt' has already worked it's way into your thinking.

This is what usualy happens .......
Mmmmmm..that's a bit expensive.
I wonder if it's THAT much better.
I'll get some of that one day.
**** it!....... I'll order some NOW!
WOW!..**** ME!..This stuff's the dog's bolx.

A lot of money will then pass through your hands for the foreseable future with buying all these new products.....
Then one-day, you'll notice at the back of the cupboard, that bottle of AG SRP. A little smile of fond memories will sweep across your face, and you'll have the urge to use it again. It is then you will realise how good AG SRP realy is.

You have been warned..... :lol:.


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Haha ^ class!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I always look in the showroom and studio to see how improving results can be achieved, with the aim to copy them, where profit is the objective if those results could be achieved in using all AG products then why use more expensive stuff. Any premier products rarely offer discount, as they have an expectation of exclusivity and as said, higher cost or marketing status, where quality counts. 

I so wanted my Ag tyre dressing to work so mimic those results that I see from others, perhaps my rubber is just crap where I need to invest in quality and yes I did. For now Ag products tick more of my desirable boxes at the moment, consequently the future looks expensive.

Stay calm and pay up.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cowboyjon said:


> reading through the forum ive noticed a lot of anti autoglym posts but nothing very specific, could someone maybe enlighten me please?
> 
> I have used ag srp for years and thought it was perfectly fine, but then i havent tried many other brands.
> 
> One thing i found handy was the product range itself was very easy to understand for a simpleton like myself!


why do you care!?!?

if you are happy with AG, that is all that matters... 

I tend to look at what the pros are using, now there a 2 things:

1) they are using the best products currently available on the market (not seen many, if any using lots of AG products)

2) they are just con artists, who are spending a load of money for nothing..and must be idiots as well....(as they should be using AG products)

I'll go with 1)



:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

AG produce quality products


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SRP? Meh..... You guys can keep it. Much better available out there IMO.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

TBH, I don't use any other range of products.

Only thing I now curse Autoglym for, I've stepped up to buying their products in bulk 5 litres....


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Autoglym do some good stuff, I use hd wax, srp, interior shampoo and vinyl and rubber care


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to hate SRP, then I realised I was using far too much of it at a time!! Their glass polish is a still a firm favourite in our kit


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I had an argument with my mate and I defended AG products to the hills whilst he loved up meguairs stuff.

I LOVE SRP as it hides my rubbish machine polish attempts lol


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

I only ever use HD wax, luv it :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

When it comes to Trade products, most of the AG range is over-shadowed by Autosmart, generally speaking each AS product is cheaper, better and available in bigger sizes....


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Fast Glass
Glass Polish

Are Great

Tar Remover
Wheel Sealent

Not so Good. imo.


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

AG are good, just some products are better from other places.

E.g i prefer Tripple to SRP.

Wheel cleaner and alloy sealant are rubbish! So are afew other AG products ime.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I use lots of AG products & fine them very good for the level of work i do on my car. Worst choice was the aqua wax which i think was a waste of money.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

VW STEVE. said:


> I use lots of AG products & fine them very good for the level of work i do on my car. Worst choice was the aqua wax which i think was a waste of money.


Why don't you like Aqua Wax?

To the OP, my opinion of AG is they make some great stuff, and some average stuff. Nothing seems particularly poor.

Aqua Wax, Rapid Detailer and Autofresh are great IMO.

SRP is average.

Fast Glass and ITR are a bit overpriced. I haven't used much else from AG.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Autoglym at all, they cover all products for your car very well through there range, and do a grand job, on performance of the product, cost and user friendliness to use, and easily convenient to buy any where.

There's not been one product in their range that has failed, every product across there range works for me very strongly, they have been around the car cleaning sector for years, and well known around the world and the motor trade.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You pays yer money, ya makes yer choice. I personally have loads of the stuff.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

for me personally i tend to use AG products when detailing other peoples cars or advising them. They are a great well marketed range which contains some really good products. However i have to confess i am a massive meguiars fan. I would buy there stuff any day over the AG range. 

I love the wide range of products they sell all the way from the simple 3 stage paint cleaner, polish, and wax. All the way to the more professional range of polishes such as #205, #105 etc.....


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

We do both valeting and detailing (about a 60 to 40% ratio) and tend to use Autoglym for the valeting(Autoglym Registered Operator). The only exception is the Tar and Glue remover that we use is by Saanro. However, on the Detailing side, we use the Autoglym Tar and Glue remover as it a much milder (safer?) product. It takes a bit longer, but when people are paying for a detail, we won't take risks or shortcuts.

I find Autoglym products do what they say on the tin, and at a very reasonable price. And i find the customer service excellent. :thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

alot is mentioned about SRP, but there is other good products, i do like BSC, Fast Glass and Bumper Care (this is also great of tyres) the only product im not keen on which ive tried is the tyre dressing spray, it comes off in less than 24 hours


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AG Aqua Wax is a great product as is the vinyl and rubber dressing for the engine bay plastics :thumb:

Autoglym do some really good products , can't knock them :thumb:

Just to add that AG SRP just won an award on DW as voted by it's members , so can't be that bad


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Autoglym, I just prefer Autosmart.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Preety much all my stuffs ag and i find them easy to use and happy with the results.

HD WAX- fantastic beading,lasts ages,easy to apply.

aqua wax - leaves a nice shine after a wash but i think its overpriced as it 
runs out fairly quick.

Old and New SRP - brilliant.DODDLE to apply and buff off.

fast glass - very good 

glass polish - very good

Rapid detailer - very good but im not to conviced with the whole point of quick detailers.

ag palm applicator - surprised me how good it was.

Custom wheel cleaner - brilliant stuff,only reason ive changed to bilbery now is just because custom wheel cleaner was getting expensive and again not getting many washes with it.

wheel sealent - easy to apply but doesnt last long so i dont bother with it.

tar remover - too weak(this and wheel sealant are the only two ag products that i wont bother with again).


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Dont know why but I have never used or owned an AG product. Nothing against it either, strange?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Good products at decent prices.

Used HD wax on my car today for the first time,was impressed and tbh as much as i was when i had crystal rock.(now that will get the boutique boys going,lol)
End of the day use what you want dont listen to other peoples opinions about products on here and make your own mind up.
Remember half the people on here who big up major boutique products against high street stuff havent even owned them and have just read stuff off here about how amazing they are
Autoglym make good products so do other brands make your own choice


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Nothing at all really, snob value and marketing makes people buy more expensive stuff.


I think this post sums it up perfectly. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got AG srp in the man cave, have used it on my wheels, worked Wheely well :thumb: :tumbleweed:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

yep,used srp in the past and found it fine.
thinking of getting the new stuff along with egp as heard good reports when used together.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Off the shelf products can get quite pricey. For instance a bottle of their wheel cleaner will set you back around £7.50 and is non-dilutable. Autobrite very cherry sets me back £7.00 for the same size product but I'll get around 2.5L (diluted 5:1) of usable product, maybe more depending on wheel condition etc and IMO it does a better job.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

In reply to the OP.....nothing - some of them are just about as good as it gets - SRP, glass polish, etc.

It's just that some people make products which are deemed to be more exclusive...........


----------

